

Getting started with electronics, open source hardware... on the cheap - pt
http://www.makershed.com
open source hardware and arduino has come up a lot here so i got a special code for 10% off for hacker news readers (i realize it might be shared outside here, that's ok) this is for the Maker Shed, i'm senior editor @ MAKE magazine.<p>http://www.makershed.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=20<p>use code: MKHCKR on checkout and get 10% off - this is one of the few/best deals on arduinos and electronic kits. we now stock the new arduinos too.<p>this expires 12/1 - hope this wasn't spammy, i'd like to see more folks build cool projects.<p>if you're interested in the biz model behind open source hardware, wired has a good article...
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/magazine/16-11/ff_openmanufacturing?currentPage=all<p>and here's a presentation i did about open source hardware too:
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/11/open_source_hardware_over.html<p>http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2007/04/open_source_hardware_what.html<p>cheers!
======
jws
Arduino is great open source hardware, but the rest of this is just "stuff in
a store". File this link with the radio shack flyer that came in today's mail
and move along.

~~~
pt
@jws-- that's not true at all, mintyboost, minipov, brain machine, blimp bot,
game of life, tv-b-gone - all open source hardware, all the gakken kits from
japan (i personally went there and met with them) there isn't anything there
that's at radioshack, maybe a breadboard but c'mon - this isn't "stuff in a
store".

if you can find any of the kits at radioshack i'll give you a year of MAKE :)

